# Ramon Dekker Seminar in New York City



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 6, 2003)

Ramon Dekker will be holding his first New York City two day seminar on November 1st and 2nd.  Diamond Dekker was one of the early notable Dutch fighters to fight in Thailand and his classic battles with Coban, Sangtiennoi and Namkahbun are the stuff of legend.  He is also one of the only farang fighters known and respected by muay thai fans and fighters in thailand.  Ramon recently came out with two new DVDs one of which is solely on his greatest KOS and the other on his training.
This should be an excellent opportunity for those who are beginning or advanced to train with one of toughest fighters around.

Contact:
Ultimate Gym
1 east 28th street 2nd floor
New York, New York 10016
212 725-4666
email:
nestormarte@hotmail.com


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Please, post a review!


----------

